# Gregg Popovich thinks Tim Duncan will play another year



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Spurs had an unexpectedly-hard time beating a Magic team that was coming off a nine-game losing streak on Wednesday at home. After a good second quarter, the Spurs stopped executing and let Orlando hung around until a Tony Parker corner three sealed a 110-103 win in the last minute of the game.
> 
> Inconsistency has been a problem for the Spurs all year, as seemingly everyone on the roster goes through hot and cold stretches that prevent the team from achieving a semblance of regularity.
> 
> ...


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2015/2/5/7984381/tim-duncan-spurs-retirement-gregg-popovich

If Duncan stays, that means Pop is still sticking around. And that's a great thing.


----------

